# PVC cages! heelp!



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

anyone know where i can get pvc reptile cages? ive found a few in other countries but the postage is more than the viv! can anyone help? are there any uk sellers of them? i particularly like the HP Terra cages that pilbara reps do but theyre having problems with them or something.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

bump up


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

heeeelp me!


----------



## Malagasy (Nov 27, 2011)

Are flexariums not made of pvc tubes?


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

no i mean solid pvc board cages, they seem to be elusive in the uk looks like i'll have to make my own!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

This might help: HP Terra range of vivariums, terrariums


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

well i tried the uk distributer for the hp terra cages and i was showed no interest whatsoever, all i got was interupted when talking and told to send an email....no good! thanks for the input i may contact them directly.


----------



## rf-reptiles (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry if you felt you were interupted I asked for you email so i could get back to you when I had got in touch with hp terra there is only one guy who can speak english at the company and he has been away I can contact you once I have spoke to him with an updated price list
regards
chris


----------



## Duncan70 (Jul 25, 2011)

This is just the type of vivarium I have been looking for! There are virtually no alternatives to these on sale in this country and I don't understand why. Wooden vivariums rot with humidity and moist substrate while glass vivariums of any real size are very expensive, there doesn't seem to be any other options apart from making / modding your own!

I would love to know the prices of these (I just hope they are not crazy expensive)!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

there must be someone who sells them in the uk, as we use them at a zoo i use to work for, for all the behind the scenes enclosures


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

Make them yourself there really not hard to make, thats why im making some prototypes as we speak :whistling2: 
Il have some for sale after christmas if my suppliers give me the go ahead.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys im gunna have a crack at making my own while i wait for RF Reptiles to get back to me with a HP Terra price list. thinking of using an aluminium profile frame and PVC solid board for the walls, ceiling and base. then use more aluminium profile to create perspex sliding doors or a latch door im undecided yet.....so yea im going to steel hp terras style and make my own.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

pro-cages - Terrarios de pástico PVC RD 12 mm - Home   

I have enquired about these, I may get one for my Boa....


----------



## rf-reptiles (Jul 16, 2009)

Just got the up to date prices from hp terrra please email me @ [email protected] and ill get the list sent out will be up on our site soon also 

kind regards
chris


----------



## ayden1 (May 13, 2011)

vision cages are good but they are abit expensive


----------



## ViperVivs (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi

We fabricate plastic vivariums, take a look at our website, ViperVivs | Arboreal & Terrestrial Vivariums | Bespoke Vivariums

Listed on our website are the standard sizes, but we are happy to quote for custom/bespoke vivs too.

Thanks

Julie
ViperVivs
0114 2481973


----------

